# Using plastercloth?



## Lomax (Jul 28, 2013)

I used some newspaper to form up a base, got my plastercloth laid out and looking just like I want it. Now that its on there and dry, do I have to use another layer to cover "holes" in the netting (where there was no plaster) or can I "paint" on a layer of plaster lightly to cover up the holes? What do I need to do here? 
Thanks
-Will


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Depends on what you are doing (covering it with, but generally you would do a light skim layer.

Craig


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The 'fabric' holes result when you don't 'caress' plaster cloth enuf when it
is wet. Sometimes sprinkles of water on the set cloth will
let you use the plaster to fill those holes. You might also
try water springkle and a dusting of dry plaster and see if
you can work it in. 

Ordinary acrylics paints
won't fill the holes. Perhaps a thicker cheap house paint will
do that job. You can use the acrylics afterwards to achieve
the look you want.

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The way I do it is as I go along with the plaster cloth I follow along with a thin coat of the premixed hole filler. Just a thin coat, the premixed stuff dries pretty quick.

Just enough to cover the holes, a lot of times if you are adding dirt or grass it will cover up the holes. Trees, bushes, weeds will fill it in too.

If you look closely at the cloth you will see that most of the time one side has more plaster, I put that side up.


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

I use the plastercloth also. My method is to soak as directed, lay it down and smooth.
If needed extra help then i use a spray bottle of water and using a foam paintbrush i do more spreading of the plaster. When its not enough there is usually enough plaster dust in the bag to add on.


----------



## Lomax (Jul 28, 2013)

What is premixed hole filler? I looked on the woodlandscenics website and googled it but I couldn't find anything?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Lomax said:


> What is premixed hole filler? I looked on the woodlandscenics website and googled it but I couldn't find anything?





http://www.homedepot.com/p/Phenopat...N-Paint-Lightweight-Spackling-01611/100094504

There are more, this was the first one that came up.
Have you ever repaired drywall?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Are you buying the plaster cloth through Woodland?

You can get a better deal on e bay.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I also used plaster cloth when I built my mountain/tunnel. Like someone said, one side has more plaster than the other so be sure to put that side "up". This will give you a little more plaster to "massage" while still wet and try to fill in all the holes.
In spite of all this, I still had some open holes. Not to worry......use el cheapo earth tone latex paint after the plaster cloth COMPLETELY dries. Give it at least two or three days, depending on temp and humidity before you paint. Slap it on nice and thick. This fills in all the holes and gives you a nice base for adding ground covers of choice.
This worked very well for me, hope you have great luck with yours,
Bob


----------



## Lomax (Jul 28, 2013)

big ed said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Phenopat...N-Paint-Lightweight-Spackling-01611/100094504
> 
> There are more, this was the first one that came up.
> Have you ever repaired drywall?


After I thought about it, I kinda figured you were talking about something like this, repaired drywall with it a few times, I bought my plastercloth at the Closest Hobby Lobby. Im usually an Ebay person but I grabbed it on a whim.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I use this seller but have not bought any for a while.
When I need it I watch him as he has free shipping that brings the price down, sometimes his prices don't make sense and I see that the price went up a little.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/rickatford/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=

Good seller fast shipping and the cloth was pretty good.

Search plaster cloth on e bay there might be better deals around now.
Read the description, width lengths vary from seller to seller.
Most all plaster cloth is what they used to make body parts casts.

I like the cloth but always follow it with the premix patch stuff as you go along when it is still wet. 

As mentioned latex paint will cover the holes some, what I do is go to Home Depot and pick the colors I want and buy the sampler jars. I bring home an assortment and blend them onto the piece you're making.

My O sized ROCK ( link below) if you want to look, a lot of the jagged rock you see here and there is old shipping container packing foam with a piece of the cloth to hold it on then worked in with the premixed plaster.
I like the premixed because it drys faster and is thin. It lasts in the can forever.


My ROCK, one of these years it will be done. 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5314


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

I find that there are better deals on amazon than ebay on quite a few things


----------



## Lomax (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks good, I appreciate all the help. This is my first train to build a layout for so I have a lot to figure out
Thanks
-Will


----------

